# Acoustic cotton?



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I found these called UltraQuiet Acoustic Cotton about $44 for a 24"x48" 2" thick
It seems like wrapping is optional because they come in different color.

Are they any good?


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I have never used those so I can't compare. I know I just picked up some Knauf insulation for about 1/4 of the price of the cotton. It is also a 3lb/cf, as is the cotton, but I don't know how they would compare. The insulation I picked up is supposed to be a little more enviro-friendly than older insulations and is brown instead of yellow. It looks cool and I like the idea that it is a darker color. I hope that will help to keep my room darker and my screen brighter, as I did place it behind my acoustic screen. Anyway, I paid about $8 for the same size sheet. I just looked under the yellow pages for "insulation" and the first place I called had it. It is about the same as Owens Corning 703. Good luck.
Matteo


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If they're a 3lb density, they should work well - though the price is very high. PM me for details.

Bryan


----------

